
Dracula Graph Library - yinso
https://www.graphdracula.net/
======
xenity7
Very interesting. However, I've yet to see a graph library that effectively
handles large graphs/communities.

It's very difficult to automate displaying more than about 10-15 connections
in a meaningful way. I think a solution to this probably might be extremely
far away though, as I think it requires making assumptions about meaning and
where summarization would be appropriate.

